# Some quick betta art.



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow!!! Those are pretty epic! I love your style


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

very nice, vier, I especially like the second one, love the way u "blur" it


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

These are seriously cool =)


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

nice finger.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

those are very elegant! I like them!


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow I love your style *_*


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Love the first one!


----------



## Tigersoul101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Those are amazing :welldone:

I really love the first one.


----------



## Theluvatre (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm dying everyone needs to stop being to perfect!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Those are awesome! Nice job. = )


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Love your art those are beautiful !


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Woo updating this thread! Instead of making new ones.

I really like darkangels winged bettas, heres my take on it!


















this one has pec fins as wings


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

They are amazing. Very talented


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow those are all awesome!


----------

